# "Girlie" handguns



## kjoberk (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting a pistol for myself for quite awhile now. My husband has an XD .40 I believe (for the life of me I can't remember the maker and I'm too lazy to go upstairs and look). It's a nice gun, with a lot of power, but it takes me FOREVER to rack the slide back. I'm kinda wimpy. So I need a gun that I can handle with confidence and easily.

My husband keeps suggesting a revolver, and while it would be easy to use, I don't like the idea of reloading and only having 5 shots. Maybe as a secondary weapon? We also have two rifles (though one is my daughters pink .22) and a shotgun, but I want something I can carry with me easily and have accessibility to it without a problem. It doesn't have to be super big and powerful, but be able to stop someone when I need it to. 

I know next to nothing about what exactly is out there...that's my husbands thing...but maybe I could get pointed in the right direction?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I carry a S&W .38. I like the revolver and it has a hand grip laser sight. I also practice reloading with a speed loader. It kicks a bit but practice helps.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

*Charter Pink Lady*

Charter Pink Lady Review - Guns & Ammo

I had one in the manly black frame.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife was very good, back in the day, with my Colt 45 Automatic. But age and arthritis has taken it's toll and she can not longer manipulate the slide. That was the reason we decided she should try revolvers.
We live in a rural very low violent crime area but she wanted something she could keep with her doing chores on our small homestead/farm. 
So I bought her a Charter Arms 38 Special snubnose. It's stainless steel for rust resistance (but she insisted on the black coated model so the glint of shiney steel wouldn't give away her position. She's been living with me too long). It's a 5 shot and has a bobbed hammer so it won't snag on her pocket on the draw. I got her an HKS speedloader and showed her how to use it.
She also wanted access to something with more power so she now has a dedicated 357 magnum and a 20 gauge pump that both stay in the house in a place where she can quickly get them.
My hobby is firearms and I have "more than a few":mrgreen: , and I gave her the opportunity to select what she was comfortable with. So many guys get all macho and insist their significant other must use a certain firearm.

Many ranges have a rental program where you could try various guns. That is better than spending hundreds of dollars on a gun only to find out you don't like it.

Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## kjoberk (Nov 6, 2013)

I appreciate your opinion! The more you know, and all that.  I'll take a look online at what everyone's suggested so far. 

Another thing I don't like about my husbands handgun is that it has two safeties. One on the trigger and one way high up on the grip. My hands are smaller than my husbands and I have a hard time pressing both down at the same time. I think taking me to the range is frustrating since it takes me so long to rack the slide and then get my hands into a position where I can push them both simultaneously.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

None of my pistols or revolver have a safety. Well the Glock does have a shoe type safety on the trigger.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

kjoberk said:


> Another thing I don't like about my husbands handgun is that it has two safeties. One on the trigger and one way high up on the grip. My hands are smaller than my husbands and I have a hard time pressing both down at the same time. I think taking me to the range is frustrating since it takes me so long to rack the slide and then get my hands into a position where I can push them both simultaneously.


So, imagine you are home alone with your children. Someone starts beaking in the door. All of a sudden you need a gun, any gun, RIGHT NOW!
With a revolver you pick it up, aim, press the trigger.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I like the idea of larger capacity, but having tried out hubby's different guns, I keep going back to the revolver. Like MrsInor said, you can get a speed loader. They're just so much simpler. I asked this same question recently here and got lots of ideas. Though it's not a revolver, I keep going back to the Ruger SR9. The compact version, SR9C, fits well in my small hands. I tried one out at the store the other day and I really liked the looks of it but decided if I'm going that route, I'd rather have the full size.

Right now I have a 38 special revolver and S&W 40. I sleep with the revolver nearby and have the 40 where I can quickly get to it if needed. 

You mentioned you have dogs. Do they bark at intruders? For me, that's a critical part of my home defense. I bought two German Shepherds to help defend the kids and give me enough time to get to the guns, since during the day they're stored up away from kids. I'm not quite there yet, but I'm awfully close to carrying all the time. If it's on me, the kids won't get to it. The fact is, if someone breaks in during the day, they're not likely to be obliging when I say, "Hey, bad guy, hold on real quick while I run back to the corner of the house and grab a gun."


----------



## kjoberk (Nov 6, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> So, imagine you are home alone with your children. Someone starts beaking in the door. All of a sudden you need a gun, any gun, RIGHT NOW!
> With a revolver you pick it up, aim, press the trigger.


This is true! To be honest, I've never thought of it like that. My husband works long hours and I obsess over this, and I did a lot more when he was deployed last year. That's a really good point so thank you for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, revolvers are good. You probably won't have to worry about reloading if it is a simple home invasion. Easy victims are the target of the dirt bags, not angry, armed mothers accompanied by large dogs.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> So I bought her a Charter Arms 38 Special snubnose.


My wife carries the same in .357. In just over 1500 rounds through it, the only issue we had was one wheel full of steel cased Tula seized up and was a pain in the rear to knock out, but that was the ammo's fault, not the guns.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Indie, we have always had dogs. We have had as many as 8 at one time, right now we have 5. All rescues, from death row at the pound, or from the side of the road where they were dumped.
They are outside during the day and are inside at night, or if there is nobody home. Their main function other than as pets is to alert the big dog (me). This is important if some woodland creature is looking for the all-you-can-eat chicken buffet.
And, a year ago when there were daylight burglaries in our area, several houses were broken into but ours never has been in the 15 years we have been here.
Our place is on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town of 2,000 people. But drugs are everywhere these days, along with addicts who have habits to feed. And the cops are 10 minutes away minimum.


----------



## kjoberk (Nov 6, 2013)

We have two dogs. Ones just a fat old girl though ( I'm blame my toddlers who drop food all over the place).

Our newest mutt, with some training, would scare the bejesus out of someone. She's on the smaller side, but man her bark is scary when she's all riled up. She actually had me on guard last night, up in our bedroom barking up a storm. Came downstairs with her hair all sticking up and walking around by my feet.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Indie, we have always had dogs. We have had as many as 8 at one time, right now we have 5. All rescues, from death row at the pound, or from the side of the road where they were dumped.
> They are outside during the day and are inside at night, or if there is nobody home. Their main function other than as pets is to alert the big dog (me). This is important if some woodland creature is looking for the all-you-can-eat chicken buffet.
> And, a year ago when there were daylight burglaries in our area, several houses were broken into but ours never has been in the 15 years we have been here.
> Our place is on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town of 2,000 people. But drugs are everywhere these days, along with addicts who have habits to feed. And the cops are 10 minutes away minimum.


I grew up in this house and never had to lock the doors until recently. We're near a small town but drugs have become a major issue and there is a lot of theft these days. I sure feel safer with my two, who are extremely protective of the kids, just like they should be. I just added Hamish, my 6-month GSD, as my profile pic. He's already as big as the full grown GSD and a big doof but talk wrong to the kids and watch out!



kjoberk said:


> We have two dogs. Ones just a fat old girl though ( I'm blame my toddlers who drop food all over the place).
> 
> Our newest mutt, with some training, would scare the bejesus out of someone. She's on the smaller side, but man her bark is scary when she's all riled up. She actually had me on guard last night, up in our bedroom barking up a storm. Came downstairs with her hair all sticking up and walking around by my feet.


I think most would-be bad guys will be deterred just from the barking, especially if they can't see what's making the sound. Even a Chihuahua can cause damage if it feels the need to protect its own, so having dogs is more important than having a certain type of dog.


----------



## kjoberk (Nov 6, 2013)

indie said:


> I think most would-be bad guys will be deterred just from the barking, especially if they can't see what's making the sound. Even a Chihuahua can cause damage if it feels the need to protect its own, so having dogs is more important than having a certain type of dog.


Agreed. Our old dog isn't much of a barker so I have zero faith in her as a "guard dog". Haha. Poor old girl. I watched something on 20/20 once that bad guys are less likely to break into a house with a "beware of dog" sign than they are a home security system sign because most people just don't turn on their security systems. Can't turn off a barking dog.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

kjoberk said:


> Agreed. Our old dog isn't much of a barker so I have zero faith in her as a "guard dog". Haha. Poor old girl. I watched something on 20/20 once that bad guys are less likely to break into a house with a "beware of dog" sign than they are a home security system sign because most people just don't turn on their security systems. Can't turn off a barking dog.


That makes sense. Especially if you have kids. Can you imagine how much the alarm would be going off in a given day with little kids? 

I've heard that having a "Beware of Dog" sign opens you up to liability in the event of a dog attack, because it's essentially admitting to having an aggressive dog. We don't have signs, but if people decide to break in when they can hear my dogs barking, they deserve what they get.


----------



## kjoberk (Nov 6, 2013)

I see how that could be the case. We don't have signs, but you can definitely hear our dog even out in the middle of the road. They totally get what they deserve!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

kjoberk said:


> I see how that could be the case. We don't have signs, but you can definitely hear our dog even out in the middle of the road. They totally get what they deserve!


It'll be fun to compare notes since we have a lot in common with the same struggles to work out for prepping, etc.


----------



## kjoberk (Nov 6, 2013)

Most definitely! It's always good to have someone who is going through or been through the same stuff you are!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

My wife carries a lady smith 38 special with a laser. If you are not that proficient with a semi-auto pistol or don’t plan on taking the time to become proficient then I would recommend a revolver.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Doomsday said:


> My wife carries a lady smith 38 special with a laser. If you are not that proficient with a semi-auto pistol or don't plan on taking the time to become proficient then I would recommend a revolver.


Keeping in mind that being proficient with a revolver takes just as much practice. They aren't point and click.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The click is the sound you don't want to hear.


----------



## kjoberk (Nov 6, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> The click is the sound you don't want to hear.


I joke with my husband about how the shotgun should be out gun of choice when dealing with, say, a home invasion at night. No one wants to hear the "chick-chick"...because we all know that the "boom" comes shortly after.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

kjoberk said:


> I joke with my husband about how the shotgun should be out gun of choice when dealing with, say, a home invasion at night. No one wants to hear the "chick-chick"...because we all know that the "boom" comes shortly after.


Just be aware, chk-chk also tells the intruder where you are. Ours is kept chambered, somebody will be leaving the house and it ain't gonna be us.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

kjoberk said:


> I've been thinking about getting a pistol for myself for quite awhile now. My husband has an XD .40 I believe (for the life of me I can't remember the maker and I'm too lazy to go upstairs and look). It's a nice gun, with a lot of power, but it takes me FOREVER to rack the slide back. I'm kinda wimpy. So I need a gun that I can handle with confidence and easily.
> 
> My husband keeps suggesting a revolver, and while it would be easy to use, I don't like the idea of reloading and only having 5 shots. Maybe as a secondary weapon? We also have two rifles (though one is my daughters pink .22) and a shotgun, but I want something I can carry with me easily and have accessibility to it without a problem. It doesn't have to be super big and powerful, but be able to stop someone when I need it to.
> 
> I know next to nothing about what exactly is out there...that's my husbands thing...but maybe I could get pointed in the right direction?


Hold the slide with your hand on the grip and push the grip forward, its a lot easier for my G/F when she does it that way on my .45 ACP. Shotgun is the Home defense weapon of choice but if you are looking for a handgun my G/F likes her Charter Arms 38 Special.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

All the information given here is sound, but it's opinion and personal likes. Now you need to go out and do your own work and find out what you like, can handle, shoot good with and carry comfortably. Don't go anywhere and talk "Girlie Gun", you want a personal defense weapon you can handle that will provide you with that defense.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I would suggest a trip into town to a well stocked gun shop, one thathas a variety of fire arms not just a cabnet full of 1911's or glocks. Pick a few up and "caress and fondle" them for a few. Find a couple that feel good in the hand, then work them unloaded of course and see which ones you can function comfortably with. Then choose one that's .380 caliber or more potent with the lone exception to that rule being the 32 Federal. With the way the manufactures are catering to concealed carry folks and the huge number of women that are getting into the gun market, there is bound to be something that's the cats meow for your needs. I would suggest an auto loader if you can find one as they usually have a bit higher capacity for their size and they are much quicker to reload. Don't get me wrong I know a few old goats that can reload a revolver so quick it will make you dizzy, but they have been practicing that hat trick for decades. Additionally clearing a malfunction god forbid should you have one at the worst possible moment is usually much easier than when a revolver malfunctions. The auto loaders will also draw out the recoil impulse over a longer period of time making the "felt recoil" seem much milder than it really is and this will allow you to shoot something with a little more authority than you otherwise would be able to handle in a revolver. If you have small hands key in on the models of auto loaders that have single stack magazine frames as opposed to the common double stack frames. If you find that a small revolver feels better, then make sure that you add a set of pachmyer soft rubber grips to put on it. It will give you a more solid grip and do a better job of soaking some of that recoil up.


----------



## kjoberk (Nov 6, 2013)

ekim said:


> All the information given here is sound, but it's opinion and personal likes. Now you need to go out and do your own work and find out what you like, can handle, shoot good with and carry comfortably. Don't go anywhere and talk "Girlie Gun", you want a personal defense weapon you can handle that will provide you with that defense.


Definitely time to start looking. As soon as my kids go to bed I'll start my online search for gun shops and go from there. I appreciate everyone's awesome advice!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Mrs. Sparky carries a purple (LOL) Ruger SR22. Its only a .22, but I don't know anyone who would volunteer to be shot with it. Small, light, no recoil, and it packs hollwpoints.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Keeping in mind that being proficient with a revolver takes just as much practice. They aren't point and click.


 I disagree with you on this one Danny boy, revolvers are easier to learn and us than semi-auto pistol. Maybe proficient was a hyperbole!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Doomsday said:


> I disagree with you on this one Danny boy, revolvers are easier to learn and us than semi-auto pistol. Maybe proficient was a hyperbole!


Until it's time to reload under a stressful situation, unless you are quite practiced in reloading one. Either way you still have to aim and squeeze the trigger on both.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

ekim said:


> Until it's time to reload under a stressful situation, unless you are quite practiced in reloading one. Either way you still have to aim and squeeze the trigger on both.


Agree aim is true but squeeze no. I would not want to be around most people that have taken their first shot in self-defense situation using a 45 or any single action SA pistol. Way too easy to fire that second or third round. How many times have you heard on the news that cops have fired 90 rounds and only hit the bad guy only once or twice! After that first round most people can't control where the bullet goes. Even cops who have more training then most!

A stressful situation is when a revolver shins! You pull the weapon, aim and squeeze the trigger and the gun goes bang. You don't have to worry about is there a round in the chamber, is the safety on, what happens if the gun jams! What type of jam! How do I clear it! Even if you carry a 45 cocked, locked and loaded you still have to take the safety off and then squeeze. I agree the SA pistol has some advantages over the revolver but ease of use is not one of them. And most women and even some men don't care or want to take the time to become proficient! Most men that think they are proficient are not. How many people train to clear a jam or reload in a stressful situation! How many people know how to train for that environment. They go to the range, shoot the target and say "I'm good to go"!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I started with firearms in the Marine Corps at age 18. I am now almost 60 and have carried for the Marines, Army and two state agencies and a couple private companies. I have seen a wide variety of competencies and character acting under stress. Keep it simple. What you do in practice is what you will do under stress. Enacted with a loss of fine motor skill auditory exclusion tunnel vision and a lack of proper attention to detail. You may also experience heightened strength and decreased awareness of pain. The revolver shines under stress as has been pointed out however Law enforcement and Military have used successfully and on occasion spectacularly failed with automatics. Honestly evaluate yourself how do you react in stressful rushed situations in the past? Train for real. Dead police Officers have been found with car keys jammed in the cylinder of their revolvers. Why? Because on the range they loaded loose ammo from their pocket. Dead Police Officers have been found with expended brass that they placed in their pocket as they attempted to reload as their killer approached. Practice slow at first accelerate with proficiency. Practice as you believe the incident will happen learn in daylight practice in the dark. Reload from speed loaders or magazines not your pocket slow at first then add speed. Lasers and isosceles crouch. Why because under stress you tend to crouch and look directly at the threat. Close big targets at speed are more applicable for defense, than far small targets taken slowly. Training is serious but enjoyable train smart safe and enjoy!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I would suggest a trip into town to a well stocked gun shop, one thathas a variety of fire arms not just a cabnet full of 1911's or glocks. Pick a few up and "caress and fondle" them for a few. Find a couple that feel good in the hand, then work them unloaded of course and see which ones you can function comfortably with. Then choose one that's .380 caliber or more potent with the lone exception to that rule being the 32 Federal. With the way the manufactures are catering to concealed carry folks and the huge number of women that are getting into the gun market, there is bound to be something that's the cats meow for your needs. I would suggest an auto loader if you can find one as they usually have a bit higher capacity for their size and they are much quicker to reload. Don't get me wrong I know a few old goats that can reload a revolver so quick it will make you dizzy, but they have been practicing that hat trick for decades. Additionally clearing a malfunction god forbid should you have one at the worst possible moment is usually much easier than when a revolver malfunctions. The auto loaders will also draw out the recoil impulse over a longer period of time making the "felt recoil" seem much milder than it really is and this will allow you to shoot something with a little more authority than you otherwise would be able to handle in a revolver. If you have small hands key in on the models of auto loaders that have single stack magazine frames as opposed to the common double stack frames. If you find that a small revolver feels better, then make sure that you add a set of pachmyer soft rubber grips to put on it. It will give you a more solid grip and do a better job of soaking some of that recoil up.


The Charter pink Lady already has a big soft set of grips. A HKS speedloader won't clear them straight on, unless you remove some of the grip.I used an AK-47 stripper clip to hold 5 rounds of 38 special, Bianchi makes some flexible plastic holders also. YMMV


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My wife was anxious to get her own handgun. I like the revolvers of old but after showing her how to dump the brass and reload with speed strips , individually and with a speed loader she opted for an auto. With the DAO options out there in automatics I don't see alot of sense in bothering with wheel guns for first time shooters. (just an opinion) and we bought her the Kahr CW9 9mm. and a spare magazine. Ultra reliable, ultra compact, ultra concealable and very inexpensive compared to the competition. She will be carrying 15 rounds on her person.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

rickfromillinois said:


> Although reloading is very important, in home defense the home owner very seldom has to reload when engaging a home intruder intending to rob their homes. Most often either the threat of being fired on or actually having a round fired at them is enough to sending them running. In almost every situation being able to hit what you are shooting at is much more important then being able to put out a bunch of rounds. Now if you are talking about 20 or so zombies breaking down the door.....


If the Zombies are there your pistol is a backup!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> My wife was anxious to get her own handgun. I like the revolvers of old but after showing her how to dump the brass and reload with speed strips , individually and with a speed loader she opted for an auto. With the DAO options out there in automatics I don't see alot of sense in bothering with wheel guns for first time shooters. (just an opinion) and we bought her the Kahr CW9 9mm. and a spare magazine. Ultra reliable, ultra compact, ultra concealable and very inexpensive compared to the competition. She will be carrying 15 rounds on her person.


I have the CW9 as well as a CM9


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

ekim said:


> All the information given here is sound, but it's opinion and personal likes. Now you need to go out and do your own work and find out what you like, can handle, shoot good with and carry comfortably. Don't go anywhere and talk "Girlie Gun", you want a personal defense weapon you can handle that will provide you with that defense.


This. There's really no thing as a girlie gun (unless it's pink) more than there is a personal defense weapon. Different guns work better for different folks. You simply have to go out and look, handling them, manipulating the actions and controls, shooting them if you can at a rent-a-gun range, till you find the one that's right for you. Everything else is just a suggestion. It doesn't mean it will be right for you.

As a suggestion, if you don't like manipulating a safety, but still want a safe pistol and a semi auto at that, than take a look at the Springfield XD's with their palm safeties like a 1911. they come in various sizes too.

Springfield Armory

Buy Springfield Armory Pistols


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

try berreta model 85... it is a tip up barrel .380 caliber pistol


----------

